# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83286-Nakon-transfera-II?p=3018628#post3018628

## kaji

Draga sos sretno i javi nam jednu lijepu betu ❤️

----------


## kaji

> Da i ovdje prijavim. Moja Beta je preko 1500


Bravo draga neka vam je sa srecom. Jesam ti rekla dovoljna je cak i jedna a po beti su se mozda cak i obe primile. Uzivaj i veseli se ❤️

----------


## lopuzica

Sos, divne vijesti, zelim vam svu srecuuuuu!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gita 10

Sos15 divno, čestitam. Neka vas prati sreća.

----------


## Lutza

Sos15 čestitke :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

Sos draga, cestitam i napokooooon!!!

----------


## elvi

Sos15 čestitke. Mi smo na pola čekanja, 7 dt. Još toliko do bete. Počela jučer raditi pa se nadam da će to malo ubrzati dane. Nikakvih simptoma osim umora. Tako da  strpljivo čekamo

Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## kaji

> Sos15 čestitke. Mi smo na pola čekanja, 7 dt. Još toliko do bete. Počela jučer raditi pa se nadam da će to malo ubrzati dane. Nikakvih simptoma osim umora. Tako da  strpljivo čekamo
> Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk


Draga sretno. Drzim fige  ❤️

----------


## Tulipan37

Sos 15, čestitam od srca!!! 
Elvi držim fige na najjače  :Heart:

----------


## sos15

Hvala vam svima. Olakšala ste mi ovu borbu. Bez vas bi bilo duplo teze.

Elvi, sretno!!

----------


## Rominka

Sos ❤️ znas, sjecam te se kad si dosla. Upamtila zbog nicka. A sad cu te pamtit po uspjehu! 

Elvi sad ce to!

----------


## elvi

I panika... danas 9 dt i dopodne sve ok. Došla doma s posla a na dnevnom ulošku krvava mrlja. 29 dan ciklusa. Možda je vještica? A možda je implatacijsko.  :Confused: 
 Samo da ne potraje. Onda se barem imam čemu nadati. Inače ciklusi 31 dan i na prva dva postupka nisam dobila vješticu dok nisam prestala s utrićima.
Kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## little ivy

elvi držim fige da je implatacijsko. miruj.

----------


## sos15

Elvi miruj i ako ćeš se osjećati bolje otiđi do doktora, mada se bojim da je prerano za uzv.

----------


## elvi

Ma neću do dr. Evo prošlo par sati i prestalo. I nadam se da neće krenuti. Ako je impatacijsko super, ako ne budemo odtugovali. Tanki živci pa panika valjda opravdana

----------


## Gita 10

Elvi nadam se da će biti uspješno.

----------


## Tulipan37

Elvi, nadam se da je sve u redu danas i da je ono jucer bilo implatacijsko.

----------

